# White Sweet Clover



## MikeJ (Jan 1, 2009)

Will it flower every year or every other?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is a web site:
http://extension.missouri.edu/publications/DisplayPub.aspx?P=G4639
Ernie


----------



## Michigan Hobby (Feb 24, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can buy White Sweet Clover seed? I can purchase Yellow Sweet Clover locally, but not white. 

Would appreciate a source. Thanks


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Hubam is annual. There is another white that is bi-annual. Yellow is bi-annual. Hubam is available down here. I found a place in San Antonio that will ship. It's not cheap.
http://www.dkseeds.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=135


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

http://www.pogueagri.com/ ; no price listed

http://www.stockseed.com/ ; price listed $3.00-$3.60 per pound depending on quantity


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

http://www.hearneseed.com/store.php?pg1-cid50.html
http://www.mainstreetseedandsupply.com/grassseed.htm


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

It's biannual, will blossom the second year. Don't cut it in the second year or it won't come back. 


Camp


----------

